# Restless?



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know what it is but I have this uneasy restless feeling. I don't seem able to focus well on what I'm doing.

Maybe the economy? The winter? The slow down in cash flow? Buying a machine? The fact that we haven't had a call for new work since October? 
???????????

Last winter around mid Feb we started having Chat lunches because everyone was snowed in and antsy. Remember this?
www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=18165

We are going to have good weather this week it seems but I could probably make it home for lunch the next bad weather day?


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

I also am very anxious and restless at this time of the year, for a variety of reasons "cash flow" being the biggest. The only cure for me is to work, so often at this time of the year I show up at friends houses and work for free.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

fhdesign said:


> The only cure for me is to work, so often at this time of the year I show up at friends houses and work for free.


hey friend, wife wants new cupboard doors and countertop!!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Actually, the lack of work has made me lazy. I have been getting up later everyday. We are in the shop working, but we don't put in full days. We'll go to the local diner for lunch with a couple of other guys and sit there and BS for and hr. We have a few things we want to do, but with the economy the way it is, we are afraid to spend the money to do it. Within the next couple weeks, we are gonna bring our tri-axle in the shop for a good overhaul. Rebuilt tranny, re-bushed, sand blast and paint the frame, box and body. 

Nick, you must not be too afraid if you are purchasing another hoe.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

I feel the same.....Maybe I'm being a little out in left field but to me, what has been keeping me uneasy is our govt, the election coming up, all that good stuff. I know it's weird but for some reason, I feel like it really doesn't matter who gets elected...ya know. We all have our favs maybe, but really, the way our govt has been run the last....oh the last four terms it has dramatically declined. I'm not talking about merely the economy. In general really. Does it seem to you guys that even though these elected officials were put there because we voted them in, they are doing things "their" way, regardless. This is beyond a rep/dem thing. It doesn't really seem like there is any difference in the parties anyway. Unless you are FAR right, or FAR left which I'm assuming that most here or in our country are moderates left/right anyways. If we could vote "no confindence" in our govt on election day.....I'd sure ponder it!!! 

I just deleted a huge paragraph here....I thought I was getting a bit to "deep" with the thread. I'm just pretty concerned about this great nation we live in. I worry about money like everyone else here...its' winter time, it's a given....but that is pretty much EVERY winter, irregardless of how good the summer was, (in my case at least). Yep....ansty like everyone else:001_unsure:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

You've been watching Fox news again, haven't you?:laughing:

Try reading the comics in the newspaper instead of watching the news. I find it has more to say and seems more pertinent than most newscasts anyway. 

I don't dislike politicians, I just wonder what makes a person wake up one day and decide to do something as lame and useless with their lives as blowing sunshine up the public's collective arse and running for office every x number of years.


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

They do not wake up and decide to do it they are groomed from an early beginning in the art of bs and lies. That is the problem they never worked for a living, had to feed a family, worry about a payment or the people that they employ, I agree there is no differnce between parties and nothing important gets done to haelp anyone but themselves.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

why do we continue to send them a dollar, and fully expect to only receive 72 cents back in services then?


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

If we could get about 300,000 people and businesses to quit paying taxes it might be a wake up call for change. Especially large ones that employ a lot of people.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Restless?? I am restless and exhusted!! I finally called it quits for the season! 2007 was a long year of GROWING PAINS! And a year of learning. So now i am trying to recharge, while getting taxs stuff closed out for 07, while i am trying to get stuff together for 08! Next thing i know it will be spring and i will have to do it all over again.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Tim Doyka said:


> If we could get about 300,000 people and businesses to quit paying taxes it might be a wake up call for change. Especially large ones that employ a lot of people.


I don't mind paying taxes, it costs to live. NOW what I do HATE is that all types of people from all types of countries flock here to open a bussiness and have X amount of years tax free. I was born here and nothing has been given to me. Also the MBE/WBE is a crock too. Another group that has work handed to them and has such a high mark-up because they have to be used. Lets make it fair across the board, and only the strong will survive.


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

Going thru the wbe hoops on this last job what a crock of sh#t. Very unfair playing field to say the least


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Got to agree. A job about 12 years ago I had to let go. After the bid I was told that a 25% MBE would be required. OK! I got prices for 25% of the work and they came in at 50% of what I bid the total job for. I could not do 75% of the work for 50% pay.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

if it was a federally funded job...which if it had WBE participation goal mandates.......you would have caught that goal had you read the instruction to bidders


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Drug testing: For welfare???*

I'll tell ya what bugs me. This may be a minor thing but still, it's one of many "little" things that is at the core of these issues that people sometimes overlook. Ok, If you, myself, or someone you know (who has a work ethic) decides to go to Company A to get a job, either by union hall, or just dropping off your resume. So we get a call from that contractor, go in for an interview and whatnot....Rolling along, say we get hired. Now, our employment with said company depends on what? Providing we come up "clean" on a piss test, we're in! So basically we have to be drug free in order to earn a paycheck at said company right? Fair enough (I'm drug free). Why is it though that when people go into our welfare system to "aquire" money, or programs to help them to live, they are not drug tested? Seriously...think about it. WE have to maintain certain requirements in order to maintain our employment, and rightfully so.... Shouldn't people on welfare be required to do the same in order to maintain their status within the welfare system??? Makes sense to me. I only bring this up based on the people who really shouldn't be on welfare. A certain couple on my better halves side of the family. Married, three kids, she works (7.25 an hour), he doesn't because #1, he says he's had heat exhaustion and can't work outside anymore, #2, smokes dope all day and refuses to work for an employer that drug tests, #3, says he HAS to stay at home to watch the kids. Everytime I even think about this, it ticks me offs!!! I don't know, Drugs are more prevalent in the lower income brackets, yet drugs are expensive!!!! Doesn't make sense to me. I say drug test them! Every person on welfare. If your clean, your in, If not...hit the road!!!!

That is my rant for the day.......Thank you.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

dayexco said:


> why do we continue to send them a dollar, and fully expect to only receive 72 cents back in services then?


Overhead and profit? (heavy on the profit is my main fear):blink:


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

DAY
Job under a set amount at that time didn't have to have MBE particaption.
They thought that this was in that guideline but after all the bids came in and I was awarded the job, the dollar amount required 25% MBE. This was my out.


----------



## ctkiteboarding (Jul 10, 2006)

its the same every year , about 1 month after xmas /new yr , after all the crazy "finish up before the holiday" crap , things get slow and time on the hands is often , im on hold till the client returns from travel,, so im up late and staying up way too late at nite , the eco. is lame right now and will be for at least another year ,so dig in,, 
i feel ya nick i bought my cx36 and the # comes ever month for the next 5 yrs  argggg 
it was super nice to have in november , but i havnt been in it in a month:sad: 

well feb is here and march follows ,the get ready to start at 5am and stay till done days will show soon after , gotta love being self employed 
hahaha


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

This time of year I always get nervous. Cash flow is tight and it's real tough out there, but we always seem to trim the numbers down as much as possible and things happen for us. I just hope the commercial doesn't fall out. But if it does I am opening a lemonade stand on rice and larpenteur in Saint Paul we will also be selling popcorn.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah.....Your just wanting to sell lemonade to the girls from the "Lamplighter"!!!!! Nice sales tactic!!!!!! I'll see ya down there then


----------

